# Playing Frozen Throne on LAN - Can't see created game!



## Kaqhan (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear experts,

One week ago, I connected my computer with my sister's computer using just two ethernet cards and one cable. The connection was setup successfully and both computers can ping each other. Both computers can share files and internet connection too. Everything seems fine until my brother invited his friend over to our house to play Warcraft III : Frozen Throne together.

When one computer creates a game, the other computer can't see the created game. Why is this so since my LAN connection is already working? Please help.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

Kaqhan said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> One week ago, I connected my computer with my sister's computer using just two ethernet cards and one cable. The connection was setup successfully and both computers can ping each other. Both computers can share files and internet connection too. Everything seems fine until my brother invited his friend over to our house to play Warcraft III : Frozen Throne together.
> 
> When one computer creates a game, the other computer can't see the created game. Why is this so since my LAN connection is already working? Please help.


Does Frozen Throne work on the Internet? It is possible that a firewall on either end is preventing this program from acessing the network...

Hope I can help,

Roger


----------



## Kaqhan (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, but I did not activate any form of firewall.


----------

